# logs for **** drags?



## MO_coon-catcher (Oct 22, 2007)

Im just wondering, what size does a log have to be before it can work for a drag for *****, because last night I caught a **** in a trap i hade anchored with a lag as a drag and it broke the log in half and got away with a trap on its foot. The log was about 6 feet long and about 4 inches wide (maybe a little overkill in length). But the upside of this morning was that I caught a 15lbs **** in one of my pocket sets and I found a mink trail.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I dont use drags but I would go with a much thicker log. A **** is a powerful animal and can shred smaller logs in short order.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i normaly dont use drags either but in the few sets that there is no were to stake i have found the best drag to be a metal fence post


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

trapper_2 whats your name?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

jake but lots of people no me as carp_killer


----------



## MO_coon-catcher (Oct 22, 2007)

I normally wouldnt have used a drag but I didnt have any stakes left except short wooden ones for drowning sets and the ground was too soft for that and the water was too shallow for drowning. also there was really thick brush all around the trap set. And there were logs everywhere and I had a couple of spools of wire so I decided to try it. Plus there were **** tracks everywhere in that spot.


----------



## AKTrapper_2 (Aug 9, 2007)

Use a live log. 10 foot 4inch diameter live logs work for wolves. I'm sure ***** ares trong, but not that strong. Live wood works much better.


----------



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

I set a snare in a trail about 10 yds from a den tree that bee lines to my grandpas house and used a log as a drag,the **** pulled that log about ten feet got it tangled in vines and stickers and couldnt pull the log up the bank to the tree id say it worked :huh:


----------

